# Anybody got or had these symptoms?



## rp1980 (Apr 9, 2002)

Hi i am a 22 year old Male at Uni, i have not been diagnosed with IBS yet but i think it going that way.I have had these symptoms for about 2-4 years now and was wondering if anyone has something similar.My problems usually start in the morning i have one normal bowel movement and then 10 mins later have loose or pebble shaped stool, (sorry bout the grahpic details)This happens 2-5 times in the morning. I dont really have stomach pains all the time i just feel i need a bowel movement. Towards the eveining when i am at home it is fine.Can somebody reply back with there symptoms of IBS, i have heard loads of General symptoms written by docs - but i want to know from somebody who really has IBSCheersRP


----------



## JackieGian (Mar 23, 2002)

RP, That sounds similar to what my 14 yr. old son has, except he has pain with bowel movements. You hear so much on this BB about C and D, that sometimes you forget that there are other symptoms. Anyway, my son usually has a BM in the morning, sometimes pebbly, then a more "normal" one. His is accompanied by pain for about 1/2 hr. to 1 hr. afterward. In any case, you really should try to get a diagnosis and keep cruising this message board. I'm new here and it's been the most informative site I've found. Good Luck!


----------



## rp1980 (Apr 9, 2002)

Hi JackieThinking about it my first problems started when in my final year of school at 16 years of age. They do sound similar to your sons.


----------



## gr8girl (Jan 14, 2002)

My symptoms are somewhat similar to yours. I have IBS-C so most of the time I feel like I have to go to the bathroom, but when I go nothing happens. There are periods where I have bm's several times in the morning. I noticed sometimes that the more liquids i drink the more I have to go to the bathroom. Your symptoms are classic IBS. The morning is always rough on IBS patients. Like you, I feel fine at night. Good luck with everything.gr8girl


----------



## Kitty19HasIBS (Jan 8, 2002)

A lot of people with IBS say they feel worse in the morning.


----------

